# private engi. college



## bestpain (Jun 5, 2013)

frnd plz suggest me a good private enginering college in which u have passed out or currently studying....
i am intrested in cse....i prefer college having good faculty and placement.....i got 70% in cbse 12 and 83 in jee mains....an average college would also be fine ..but not worst


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2013)

VIT/SRM/KIIT are reputed Private colleges..
I myself have reserved a seat in KIIT incase i do not get required branch in NIT Rourkela


----------



## bestpain (Jun 6, 2013)

anybody to reply mk


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 6, 2013)

VIT/SRM?Manipal/Lingayas/Galgotias/Amity.. There a huge lot of them..
What is your AIEEE rank/score??


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 7, 2013)

83 in mains he just said -_- well i have same q should i drop for mains or join college... having same percentage too 51 in mains


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

i wanna join too..

tip for all : Join a college only after checking whether its AICTE approved or not..

i got 75 %  in top 5 in WBCHSE Council Exam. (hum toh 55-60 ka socha tha )
and 156  in Mains..
should i drop ?
or get into a PVt eng college ?
Govt wala log laat maar ke bhaga dega meko.. 


and huj kuch bhi padh lega..
i mean CSE, Mechanical, Civil,IT , EE, Metallurgy,etc

sirf Bio techno ko chod ke


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 7, 2013)

there's a good chance you might get a NIT but you might not get the stream u prefer...
Similar to my case..
Dropping a year is a BIG NO NO .. !! Atleast for me


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

^^ i dont have any choice..
just not bio techno, any thing related to physics, i can do it..
and maths too ,computers is my first choice, but i cant get it in any NIT

you 12 Passout ?


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> i wanna join too..
> 
> tip for all : Join a college only after checking whether its AICTE approved or not..
> 
> ...



You'l get into one of the lower NIT for sure with your choice of subject..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

^^ masti mat le bro..


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

i have gone through this mate and i know the scenario so main masti nhin le raha..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

^^ pakka ?? 
lowest Ranks are in Srinagar.
par mera rank 55k se accha nai aayega.
what should we do these times, i mean results will be out on 7th July.
some say that classes of some PVT engg colleges would have been started at that time..
so ?
what should we do in this "free" time  ??


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

Your rank would be around 45-52K as far as i can guess.. You'l get into NIT, Srinagar easily..
Did you give the VITSAT?? BITSAT??


----------



## rohanz (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello, 
People say that you can change your stream in the second year is it like that in all eng. colleges?


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes you can.. Its just that you change from one branch to another if *seats are available*.. The subjects in 1st year are common for all branches..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

nopes..

Bit sat wanted 80% up


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

Manipal?? Get a seat reserved in any of the reputed private college and then wait for the AIEEE result..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

How ??


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> How ??



Apply in one of the college and get a seat reserved.. Later on you can get the seat cancelled when you get admission in any Govt college..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

so, i do have to pay fees now ??


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

No not the complete fees, just the registration fees and some token money as far AFAIK.. Even if you pay the fees, they return 95% of it later when you cancel the seat and keep some 5K at the max..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

ok then..
which one ??
any recommendation ?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 7, 2013)

@mastercool8695 
Dude, last year I got 179/360 in AIEEE and got 22k rank...
This year, with 156 you'll get rank between 30-40k for sure... Maybe even better...
You'll get the lower NITs for sure though the branch may not be upto your liking...
Where are you from, btw??? WB???


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

yup WB
you guessed or the Googled my Location ?? 

a/cc to 2011 Data,  I have, i'l get Bio techno or Chemical in the worst of the NIT's  
i just hate those..

am searching for good Private Engg colleges..
but most of them have fees so high  , what to do ??


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

Fill in the form for PEC, you might get it at 40K...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

where buddy ?
at all the places, they are >80K per semester..

and Govt colleges are not yet conducting counselling.. cuz none of the ranklists are published.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

PEC?? Punjab Engineering College?? its a really nice college.. better than VIT for sure..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

thought "Private Engineering College"


anyways,
cchecking their website..

sorry if its dum but i didn't find anything related to Btech at their website..
its BE(Bachelor Of Engineering)
 all over


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 7, 2013)

@mastercool8695 
Yup... Googled you up!!! 
Btw, BE=B.Tech.
And, just hope that you get a branch of your choice in the NITs... Just enter every NIT systematically during counselling...
Btw, if you are a fresher you could drop a year!!!
Any NIT is way better than all the private engg. colleges put together!!! Except maybe BITS Pilani(But you already knew that!!!)


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 7, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> thought "Private Engineering College"
> 
> 
> anyways,
> ...



PEC is way better than the NIT you'l get... BE is same as B.Tech.. Even DTU give a B.E degree so dont worry..



powerhoney said:


> @mastercool8695
> Yup... Googled you up!!!
> Btw, BE=B.Tech.
> And, just hope that you get a branch of your choice in the NITs... Just enter every NIT systematically during counselling...
> ...



All the NITs arnt better than any of the BITs for sure..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

ShankJ said:


> PEC is way better than the NIT you'l get... BE is same as B.Tech.. Even DTU give a B.E degree so dont worry..
> 
> 
> 
> All the NITs arnt better than any of the BITs for sure..


thats what he(Powerhoney) meant to say


@all : thanks for giving your time

but are you guys really sure that BE = B tech ?? just a bit not-confident.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 8, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> thats what he(Powerhouse) meant to say
> 
> 
> @all : thanks for giving your time
> ...



100% sure..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

^^ thanks then..


but papa says : yahan paas mein nai hai kya.. itna door jaana padega..

i'm like: 

and should anybody go for Education Loans..
and whether i'm eligible.
i know this is not the right place to ask.. so redirect me to an appropriate forum..


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 8, 2013)

No idea on that.. But hostel life is way better than house life..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

thats why, i'm also searching for colleges that far away that. papa roz roz updown na karwayein.. 

BTW, got 2657 Rank in General Quota in WBJEE


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 8, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> thats what he(Powerhouse) meant to say
> 
> 
> @all : thanks for giving your time
> ...



Yeah... Thats what I meant to say... 
BE=BTech... 200% sure... 
Hostel life rocks except the food... 
And, the name is powerhoney!!!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

^^ sorry.. 
ayways, edited..
edit the Quote too..


----------



## theterminator (Jun 8, 2013)

Govt banks give education loans easily if you're parent(s) are in govt service, if they are in private sector then there may be some hurdles & if in business then I don't know. IMO, education loans are a big burden. Banks make sure that they reap maximum profits after you've completed your education. 
Search all the private colleges you can throughout the year but if you end up nowhere then you always have one option

*"LOVELY PROFESSIONAL UNIVERSITY" *

This University will never close the door for new admissions .


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

And that crosses it off my list


----------



## theterminator (Jun 8, 2013)

BTech will never be the same buddy


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

^^ what do you mean ??


----------



## theterminator (Jun 8, 2013)

Whosoever wants to have fun alongside btech can join this college. Also, there is whole lot of extra curricular activities inside the campus. There's a function organized about every week. Campus is a sprawling 700 Acres with more than 25000 students. If you follow the trend , you're personality will develop drastically. Infrastructure is amazing. When the WiFi was new , we were downloading at 16 MB/s (MegaBYTES) then it became fixed at 2-6 MB/s & now I think they've changed a lot. 
But there is a big downside that due to the huge number of students, campus placement is a bit of difficult task as you will be competing against "thousands". At my time, there were 6 types of BTECH -D). Let me write them--
1. Btech (4 yrs)
2. Btech (Hons.) (4 yrs)
3. Btech-Mtech (Integrated)(5 yrs)
4. Btech-MBA (Integrated)(5 yrs)
5. Btech (Hons.)-Mtech (Integrated)(5 yrs)
6. Btech (Hons.)-MBA (Integrated)(5 yrs)

every type of btech had about 2-3 sections so there were around 18 sections of Computer Science Engineering alone (25000 students in one campus , oh yeah ) 
But again this college will change your personality , you have to give some presentations in every semester. Every thing is electronic, they  have an Android app where there is a wide variety of features & the college is DAMN STRICT when it comes to discipline. And if you have good marks in +2 then you can get scholarships, it was 9k per semester for >90%, 17k for >80% & so on in 2011 , dont knw now.

And yes, you can change your stream after 1 year , 
after 3 yrs , the Integrated batch (5 yrs) are given an option either to continue with their 5 yrs or opt out as btech (or btech(hons.)) after 4 yrs... many wud not continue so d competition wud increase at campus placement of btech.


----------



## lakeport (Jun 8, 2013)

hey guys i read that quora link and am really scared, anyone can tell me how is UPES dehradun?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Whosoever wants to have fun alongside btech can join this college. Also, there is whole lot of extra curricular activities inside the campus. There's a function organized about every week. Campus is a sprawling 700 Acres with more than 25000 students. If you follow the trend , you're personality will develop drastically. Infrastructure is amazing. When the WiFi was new , we were downloading at 16 MB/s (MegaBYTES) then it became fixed at 2-6 MB/s & now I think they've changed a lot.
> But there is a big downside that due to the huge number of students, campus placement is a bit of difficult task as you will be competing against "thousands". At my time, there were 6 types of BTECH -D). Let me write them--
> 1. Btech (4 yrs)
> 2. Btech (Hons.) (4 yrs)
> ...



Advert..
really ?? 
BTW, what (academically), are you doing i mean  course ,year ???


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

@theterminator 
LPU??? Really???


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 9, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Whosoever wants to have fun alongside btech can join this college. Also, there is whole lot of extra curricular activities inside the campus. There's a function organized about every week. Campus is a sprawling 700 Acres with more than 25000 students. If you follow the trend , you're personality will develop drastically. Infrastructure is amazing. When the WiFi was new , we were downloading at 16 MB/s (MegaBYTES) then it became fixed at 2-6 MB/s & now I think they've changed a lot.
> But there is a big downside that due to the huge number of students, campus placement is a bit of difficult task as you will be competing against "thousands". At my time, there were 6 types of BTECH -D). Let me write them--
> 1. Btech (4 yrs)
> 2. Btech (Hons.) (4 yrs)
> ...



*Shameless advertisement of a crap & fraud 'University'.*

@All: Does your parents have more than enough money to waste? Are you good for nothing?
Then go for it.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 9, 2013)

LPU charges only 9k per semester for students with 90+ ?


----------



## theterminator (Jun 9, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> *Shameless advertisement of a crap & fraud 'University'.*



How is it fraud? Is it worse than those who charge huge capitation fees too?



mitraark said:


> LPU charges only 9k per semester for students with 90+ ?



yes, the scholarship is on the tuition fees only. that amount was in 2011... i am not aware of the latest, check their link here: *www.lpu.in/scholarship/scholarship_and_financial_aid.php


----------



## mitraark (Jun 9, 2013)

theterminator said:


> yes, the scholarship is on the tuition fees only.



I've heard LPU requires an enormous amount for the fees, what's the overall fee for a semester for an average student?


----------



## theterminator (Jun 9, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> @All: Does your parents have more than enough money to waste? Are you good for nothing?
> Then go for it.



I have said it right from the start that whosoever wants to have fun can join. Money is wasted in many forms. Like spending those huge amounts on a coaching & still not getting into a college for which you took that coaching. Atleast , LPU gives you a choice to those who aren't selected in IIT/NIT, etc. to save your year. One can always succeed even from this university if he/she minds his/her business during studies.



mitraark said:


> I've heard LPU requires an enormous amount for the fees, what's the overall fee for a semester for an average student?


everything is listed on their website. you can search there . however , below is a direct link to Btech(4 yrs) Fees: 
: 
*www.lpu.in/program/BTech.php#bmrk5

I am looking at their programme after 2 years, so as expected they've updated their fees & scholarships.



powerhoney said:


> @theterminator
> LPU??? Really???



I get you man. I have already said that if one doesn't get admission into any place then LPU will work as a last resort. I didn't advertise because advertisements are intended to make profit & therefore they are not truth. And also that I will not receive any monetary benefits from LPU.



d6bmg said:


> *Shameless advertisement of a crap & fraud 'University'.*
> 
> @All: Does your parents have more than enough money to waste? Are you good for nothing?
> Then go for it.



And how can you call this 'advertisement' when I am also writing the disadvantages also? You should read things before commenting. 



> But there is a big downside that due to the huge number of students, campus placement is a bit of difficult task as you will be competing against "thousands".


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 9, 2013)

:chill: buddy. its ok.
BTW, consulted my maths teacher,
he said "Drop nai karega tum.. shaanti se admission le lo.." and he also said ki NIT mein milne ka chance hai..
Do you guys think that one can get ionto a govt college with rank 2657 in WBJEE ?


----------



## mitraark (Jun 9, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> :chill: buddy. its ok.
> BTW, consulted my maths teacher,
> he said "Drop nai karega tum.. shaanti se admission le lo.." and he also said ki NIT mein milne ka chance hai..
> Do you guys think that one can get ionto a govt college with rank 2657 in WBJEE ?



Maybe not, although you should apply wherever possible.

2657 is not bad at all, are you cinsidering colleges like IEM ?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 9, 2013)

^^ without counselling ??
and 2657 is not a bad rank ??? really ???
its in WBJEE buddy, not JEE main


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 9, 2013)

lakeport said:


> hey guys i read that quora link and am really scared, anyone can tell me how is UPES dehradun?



Below average college with a huge fees..


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 9, 2013)

@ theterminator: You are a grad from LPU, great. Enjoy the degree.
And really, STFU.
Seriously, **** yourself.

Why the hell you are misleading the juniors who are seeking a honest opinion here?



mastercool8695 said:


> :chill: buddy. its ok.
> BTW, consulted my maths teacher,
> he said "Drop nai karega tum.. shaanti se admission le lo.." and he also said ki NIT mein milne ka chance hai..
> Do you guys think that one can get ionto a govt college with rank 2657 in WBJEE ?



Yes, You can. 
Except for JU & BESU, you can get into any other govt collage you want.
And it's a good rank, not bad at all.



mitraark said:


> Maybe not, although you should apply wherever possible.
> 
> 2657 is not bad at all, are you cinsidering *colleges like IEM* ?



Word of* caution* from a ex-IEM student: It's not what it used to be.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 9, 2013)

^^ checked, it is still approved by AICTE..
sorry if i'm being a noob, what prospects should i check when entering a college, i mean, i just know one damn thing that i should check that it is approved by AICTE.

PS> this is not on anyone in person , but just wanted to be clear that the buddies posting here DO know that they're gonna screw many people (like me and OP) by just one stupid post here..
. so DONT TAKE IT LIGHTLY, THOUGH : since, I usually make decisions by consulting this forum, please dont post whwtever you want, just to increase your post count and let others see what a giant ocean of knowledge you are.. .


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 9, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ checked, it is still approved by AICTE..
> sorry if i'm being a noob, what prospects should i check when entering a college, i mean, i just know one damn thing that i should check that it is approved by AICTE.
> 
> PS> this is not on anyone in person , but just wanted to be clear that the buddies posting here DO know that they're gonna screw many people (like me and OP) by just one stupid post here..
> . so DONT TAKE IT LIGHTLY, THOUGH : since, I usually make decisions by consulting this forum, please dont post whwtever you want, just to increase your post count and let others see what a giant ocean of knowledge you are.. .



If possible ask information regarding that colllege to someone who has a friend there or someone who knows someone is studying there.. Dont believe people who just go by the names..


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 9, 2013)

OK as far as good private institute is concerned, try Satyabhama University in Chennai (no hindi in those areas)....... good food in hostel (very good food compared to food at NIT Durgapur, my friend studies there). Yearly fees 1.5 lakh approx

There r many private colleges in Bangalore too.... try PESIT, Banglore.......BMS, RV(i don't think they will take u)......in management quota


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

@mastercool8695 
When does the JEE Mains counselling start??? Cause according to me, you should be getting the lower NITs.
P.S.: It's cheaper in the NITs too... My 1st and 2nd sem fees were around 45k combined (25+20)... Hostel fees are around 1.5-2k per month here.


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 9, 2013)

If you get a rank below 35K then go for College of Technology, Pantnagar.. It was offered to be put under the IIT banner but it refused, one hell of a college..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 9, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> @mastercool8695
> When does the JEE Mains counselling start??? Cause according to me, you should be getting the lower NITs.
> P.S.: It's cheaper in the NITs too... My 1st and 2nd sem fees were around 45k combined (25+20)... Hostel fees are around 1.5-2k per month here.


Jee Main result on 11th/7th July..


Spoiler



much time before that, currently on a <undisclosed> project. will start learning HTML and C after that (may be will start day after tomorrow.)



Great if i can get into some NIT.
should i be able to get anything but not "biotechno/chemical" ??

You must be with some great scholarship..
really ??
i see hostel fees >20K almost all over..
really, thanks..
anyways, which NIT ?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2013)

^^ You may be able to get some other branches. 
It's real complicated this year with boards marks also having weightage.
Am in NIT Silchar Mech. Engg.
Lol!!! No scholarship, whatsoever.
Hostel fees are 2k per month for my hostel. Lesser in some other hostels.
So, it amounts to around 25k per annum.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 9, 2013)

^^ its among the better NIT's.. isn't it ??

(i thought i would get into it.. )


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 10, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ checked, it is still approved by AICTE..
> sorry if i'm being a noob, what prospects should i check when entering a college, i mean, i just know one damn thing that i should check that it is approved by AICTE.



Are you talking about IEM?
If yes, then AICTE approval has never been and will never be a problem with them.
What I'm saying that many good, old faculties have left the collage. There are mostly new faculties (4-5 years  of exp) out there* with almost 0% research background* and opportunity.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ its among the better NIT's.. isn't it ??
> 
> (i thought i would get into it.. )



Yeah, it's one of the better NITs though the only smashing branch here is Mech. Engg. with placements regularly in PSUs at around the 12-15  lakh per annum range... You might get it, you know!!!
Btw, what's your boards percentage??? And, which board???
P.S.: If you are a Bengali, you'll feel right at home in Silchar as the town in 95% filled with Bengalis... 
As for me, the only two lines in Bengali I know are "Aami Bangla bolteu paari naa, bujteu paari naa!!!" 
Along with, "Aami tomai bhalo bashi" for the girls!!! Woo Hoo...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 10, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Yeah, it's one of the better NITs though the only smashing branch here is Mech. Engg. with placements regularly in PSUs at around the 12-15  lakh per annum range... You might get it, you know!!!
> Btw, what's your boards percentage??? And, which board???
> P.S.: If you are a Bengali, you'll feel right at home in Silchar as the town in 95% filled with Bengalis...
> As for me, the only two lines in Bengali I know are "Aami Bangla bolteu paari naa, bujteu paari naa!!!"
> Along with, "Aami tomai bhalo bashi" for the girls!!! Woo Hoo...




i do know something more too.. (in bengali  ) along with those two.. ans isn't it "aami tomake bhalo bashi" ? 
and no, i'm not a bengali.. actually, learnt bengali only on TDF..
class 8 mein hum paper mein questions likh ke aaya tha.. knew that they'll pass me when they see my science group scores 

anyways,
Bach to the topic,
i'm from WBCHSE.
i'have got 75 percent in top 5 subjects. (375/500)
total (without EVS) = 440/600
EVS = 88

and got 96.33 percentile


----------



## mitraark (Jun 10, 2013)

Whatever your preferences are, make sure you apply in as many (decent) colleges as you can. Not everything works out the way you plan, it's good to have more than one backup. As someone said, get admitted into a private college in WBJEE even if it means having to spend a few thousand rupees. ( this is just a suggestion, most students do this until they get confirmed in a better college, but it's entirely upto you what you decide)


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 10, 2013)

^^ my maths sir's telling " jyaada note hai toh bhar do form, still, it would be a pure waste.."




and private college means, >1.4 lakh per year..
i seriously cant afford it..


----------



## mitraark (Jun 10, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ my maths sir's telling " jyaada note hai toh bhar do form, still, it would be a pure waste.."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're certain about getting in a college you want then it's ok.

Also, what options are you looking at if you won't be joining a private Enggineering college ?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 10, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> i do know something more too.. (in bengali  ) along with those two.. *and isn't it "aami tomake bhalo bashi"* ?
> and no, i'm not a bengali.. actually, learnt bengali only on TDF..
> class 8 mein hum paper mein questions likh ke aaya tha.. knew that they'll pass me when they see my science group scores
> 
> ...



Is it that line??? God, I have been getting the most important line wrong... ****!!! No wonder the girls are completely ignoring me... 
Btw, I wouldn't recommend a Private Engg. College (Except maybe BITS and equivalents) to anyone... Seriously not worth it, according to me... 
You can always drop a year, you know... 
And, if you do get Bio Tech or Chemical in an NIT, you have the option of changing the branch in second year if you do well in your 1st year exams... It's not really that hard since most of us were just lazing around the whole two semesters!!! Lol!!! 
P.S.: Most of the people here are droppers, though a few like me are freshers...  No harm in dropping a year, if you are confident in your abilities...
P.P.S.: Nice example you have of your bengali exams...  My hindi exams were like that too... And, my Assamese exams weren't that good either!!! Lol...


----------



## mitraark (Jun 10, 2013)

You should know the option of changing your branch is only available to the 10% of the students in a department. Also, you need to have vacancy in the dept you wish to change to. ECE/CSE/IT dept had none when I was got in 2nd year. ONly about 10 students in our batch was able to change streams. It is not as easy as it sounds.

But people change streams more in the final rounds of the counselling. After college starts, many people leave out their seats and people get slided upwards to their preferred Dept. Even if you get in Biotech in NIT, you can get admitted, there is a significant chance you'll slide and get into IT by the 8th counselling.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 10, 2013)

^^ IT ? 
k.
and any suggested links for knowing abouit more fields in Btech offered by the NIT's ??


and no, i'm not confident that i'll get the stream i want..


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 11, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ IT ?
> k.
> and any suggested links for knowing abouit more fields in Btech offered by the NIT's ??
> 
> ...




For the courses available in the NITs, you can refer to their individual websites or you can see them in ccb website once they open for counselling...
I meant that changing from ECE/CS/core branches to other branches in 2nd year is hard but changing from the lower branches like Bio Tech, EIE, Chemical is gonna be *relatively* easier... 
Not that it's a piece of cake, you'll have to work your arse off...


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 9, 2013)

Didn't you give the comedk exam??? I bet you could have easily gotten into bms or bit. I was a fresher myself but i got good ranks in comedk and cusat exam. During the cusat counselling I got instrumentation in cusat university main campus. But I left it coz I wanted CS or IS.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 9, 2013)

^^ if that question was to me, 
No, papa says "NO" to all Institutions in South India, I know that puts me back from many NIT aspirants, but its not that easy to convince my father that nobody will kill me there


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 21, 2013)

Guys i am dropping a year coz didnt got any good govt/private college Damn should have studied after boards for jee and rpet instead i completed arkham city and ac3 and went for movies and gym completely screwed it..


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 21, 2013)

^^ what rank ?


----------

